# ~~~Log of my First cycle Test + Deca + Dbol ~~~



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

So this is the final draft of my first injectable steroid cycle.. i think in my own knowledge i have covered most of the things a newbie should, in order to maximize the benefits of "The use of Steroids" and minimize the potential risk associated with it. I know am no anywhere near as knowledgeable as other people on this board who are using them for years so any constructive advice is greatly appreciated. Bcause end of the day first hand experience is always better than all the theoratical data.

*Background :*

IM 26 year old guy at 6 feet tall been training in gym on and off from 19 but last couple of years have been more consistence and productive for me in the sense of muscle gain/strength, mostly because i have put allot of time in research in diet/training and done my best to follow what i have leant so far.. IM 13 stone/82.5kg with 13% bf now heaviest i have ever been and lifting the most weights i have ever managed so i think an addition of steroid cycle would be a great idea. I also want to mention IM just an average person with average genes and not using steroids to compete or anything just want to archive an esthetic pleasing body, which ideally for me is 95-100kg with 8-10% bodyfat.

*Gear on hand: *

Testosterone base:

Enanthate 250 mg/mlx 25 Amps ( schering testoviron depot)

Testo-Enan 250mg/mlx 10ml vial (SUKHUMVIT MEDICAL GROUP)

Anabolic:

Deca Durabolin 100mg/ml x 20 Amps ( Organon )

Nando-Deca 250mg/ml x 10ml vial (SUKHUMVIT MEDICAL GROUP)

Oral:

Danabol ds methandrostenolone: 10mg x 100 (blue heart )

SERMs:

Novaldex: 2,000mg

Clomid: 7,500mg

Anti Prolactin:

Cabergoline : 0.5mg x 24

Aromatase Inhibitor:

Anastrozole: 1mg x 84mg

Glycoprotein hormone:

HCG: 20,000 ius

DHT Inhibitor & Prostate protection:

Fincar: 5mg x 60

DHT Derivative:

Proviron: 25mg x 100

Thyroid Hormone:

Levothyroxine sodium (T4) 25mcg x 50 Got them from my dad today so proper NHS drug and he will get me more lol

Only using this if my TSH levels are surpressed

*Propsed cycle: *

Week 1-4 40mg dbol

week 1-18 Test e 500mg====> (250mg Monday + 250mg Thursday ) 2ml**

Week 1-16 deca 350mg====> ( 1 injection of 250mg nando-deca+ 100mg organon ) 2ml**

Week 1-18 anastrazole 0.5 mg ED

weeks 1-6 clomid 50mg EOD will continue this through if i dont get heavy testicular astrophy i will throw a HCG protocol if clomid fails after blood tests...

Only waiting 4-5 days to start PCT "Ausbuilt advice.

PCT:

week18: 100mg Clomid ED, arimidex 1mg ED

week 19: same as week 12

Week 20: 50mg clomid ED, arimidex 0.5mg ED

weeks 21: arimidex 0.5mg EOD

week 22: nolvadex 20mg ED

Throughtout:

Proviron 25-50mg ED

Fincar 1.25- 2.5mg ED

** Active Testosterone in 500mg Enanthate Ester is 350mg ( 70/100mg/ml)

Testosterone base + Enanthate ester

Molecular Weight: 412.6112

Molecular Weight (base): 288.429

Molecular Weight (ester): 130.1864

** Active Nandrolone in 350mg Decanoate Ester is 217mg ( 62/100mg/ml)

(Nandrolone Base + Decanoate Ester)

Molecular Weight: 446.669

Molecular Weight(base):274.4022

Molecular Weight (ester):172.2668

so 560mg / week i will be injecting of Active Drug. Plus first 4 weeks of 40mg Dianabol so about 600mg first 4 weeks then 560mg in the next coming weeks

*Half Life of drugs in use: *

(most of the half lives are taken from the info slip that came along with the drugs)

Anastrozole: 40.6 hours

Clomid: 5-7 days

Cabergoline: 63-69 hours

Danabol: 4.5-6 hours

Finasteride: 6 hours

HCG: 6-11 hours (initial phase), 23-38 hours (terminal phase) on Bharat Serum website

Levothyroxine sodium: 5-7 days

Nandrolone Decanoate: 15 days

Nolvadex: 5-7 days

Proviron:12-13 hours

Testosterone Enanthate: 10.5 days

*Important Conversions: *

*
*

Approximately 7% of testosterone is reduced to 5?-dihydrotestosterone (DHT) by the cytochrome P450 enzyme 5?-reductase

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0950351X05802599

Approximately 0.3% of testosterone is converted into estradiol by aromatase (CYP19A1

https://www.thieme-connect.de/DOI/DOI?10.1055/s-2002-35374

Deca aromatises at 20% the rate of Testosterone.

http://www.ultimatepowerphysiques.co.za/Downloads/ANABOLIC%20REVIEW%20-%203rd%20October%202011.pdf

So theoretically i will be producing 25mg of DHT and 1.15 mg Estradiol, hopefully Finestride will take care of good amount of DHT and Anastrozole will suppress quite a bit of Estradiol upto 90% in some clinical studies.

http://www.medsafe.govt.nz/profs/datasheet/d/DP-Anastrozoletab.pdf

http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/89/3/1174

*Important Blood Tests: rest can be seen in the pic below *

................ Result.........................Unit...........................Normal Range



*
Hormone Tests: *

FREE T4...........13.2........................PMOL/L........................9.0-24

TSH..................4.62........................MUL/L..........................0.3-6.0

LSH..................5.9...........................U/L.............................2.5-9.8

FSH.................2.5...........................U/L.............................1.2-5.0

PROLACTIN.....340.........................MU/L............................1-550

OESTRADIOL..115.........................PMOL/L........................50-200

TESTEOSTERONE..........7.2NMOL/L..................................11-36

Test is nearly 2 to 5 times low then a normal male.. Although i knew this by quality of my natural gains and diffrent aspects of life e.g lathergic etc etc

GROWTH HORMONE.........0.20UG/L cant find a refrence for this as your body secrets GH at diffrent times in a day.

ALT is elevated i reckon it was because taking too many herbal supplements, vitamin etc ...

Cholestrol is fine

cholestrol:HDL Ratio is good too

Total protein is high as im on High protein diet

FSH, LSH,TSH, Estrogen &Prolactin all in good ranges But TEST aint :| reamins a mystery to me

*
Diet: *

High protein 400g+ with progressive caloric overload, if i put on too much body fat i will reduce carb intake and also will be minimizing saturated fat intake as i will be keeping my eye on LDL levels.

*Training: *

Mon - Chest, Shoulders, Triceps

* Incline press - warm-up sets, 2 work set

* Flat flyes - 2 work set

* Millitary press - 1 warm-up, 2 work set

* Lateral flyes - 1 work set

* Rear delt machine - 2 work set

* Tricep pushdowns - 1 warm-up, 2 work set

* Lying tricep extensions - 2 work-set

Wed - Quads, Hams, Calves

* Squats - warm-ups, 2 work set

* Leg press -2 work set

* Leg extension 2- work set

* Leg curl - warm-up,2 work set

* Stiff leg deadlift - 2 work set

* Standing calf raise - 2 work set

Fri - Abs, Back, Bis

* Rope crunches - warm up, 2 work set

* Lat pull down - warm-ups,2 work set

* Deadlift - warm-up, 2 work set

* Bent-over rows -2 work set

* Shrugs - work set

* Standing BB curls - warm up, 2 work set

* Concentration curl - 2 work set

This is my usual routine with 1 work set per excercise so i will be increasing it 2 work sets per excercise. i mite increase a day is well depending on my recovery and progress.

i will be doing 3 cardio sessions a week.

PB ( i know i have sh*te strength quite embarrassed tbh)

Bench Press 100kg

Squat 100kg

Deadlift 150kg

Overhead press 75kg

Final Points


My cycle will be purely dependent on blood tests which i will get them done every 6 weeks, therefore i might even stay on testosterone for longer than i initially planned as long as my health is ok and am making progress i will continue. or might come off juice sooner if am not.

i have an appointment is with my gp in 2 weeks and i will be trying my hardest for him to put me on TRT. i have always worked hard in gym and was very consistence with my diet but never made enough progress as i should BUT THEN i didn't know i had low test.

First 6 weeks i will be on clomid 50mg eod if i get heavy testicular atrophy i will switch to hcg protocol... so people online can see whether clomid works or not ?? i will post both blood tests..

My blood pressure for last 2 week is coming at mean reading of 114/70 +-3 with heartbeat of 62-70 very optimal i guess.. i will take blood pressure reading throught.


So all in all my First Injection is on MONDAY ( D DAY ) but i will be starting Anastrozole few days prior to the cycle so i have a less estrogenic environment for " TEST and DECA s arrivial. I will be make this into a kinda study of effects of AAS on myself Although i don't have any credentials in medical science so go easy on me lol it will be like my own personal experiment. i will make graphs of strength increase, weight increase, blood pressure elevation, hormones levels etc so people are updated with what going on rather then going through several pages on this thread..Finally i didn't sit and write this all in one go, took me a good while to update small things, as i work fulltime about 48+ hours a week just bear with me for all the coming updates ..

And hopefully people who are looking into using Steroids can get abit of help with all this information. I have done my best at doing my research prior to injecting myself but as always any advice will be greatly appreciated


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks very organised

Before pics?!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Great post, thoroughly organised indeed.

Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Reps given.


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good cycle planning dude! Your final pic gave me wood!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

U don't **** about do ya mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Subbed

Reps when a get on the computer for taking the time to log everything

And all the best with the cycle


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Reaper 2X3 said:


> Good cycle planning dude! Your final pic gave me wood!


Ur not alone there mate


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 19, 2010)

On a very similar cycle myself and loving it. fair play on the research, quite enviable infact . Hope it goes well


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

WilsonR6 said:


> Looks very organised
> 
> Before pics?!





WilsonR6 said:


> Looks very organised
> 
> Before pics?!





Jay Walker said:


> Great post, thoroughly organised indeed.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your progress.





Reaper 2X3 said:


> Good cycle planning dude! Your final pic gave me wood!





Pain2Gain said:


> U don't **** about do ya mate





Rq355 said:


> Subbed
> 
> Reps when a get on the computer for taking the time to log everything
> 
> And all the best with the cycle





Pain2Gain said:


> Ur not alone there mate





bsmotorsport said:


> On a very similar cycle myself and loving it. fair play on the research, quite enviable infact . Hope it goes well


Thanks very much fellas, yeah i was intially going to do a test cycle back in september but i was told to do some reasearch first which i eventually did for months ( as much as i could ) but only to find out that everthing about Steroid use/PCT/ TCT is speculation and without further properly designed "experiments" it is impossible to say .everything that is known about the Steroid use/PCT/ TCT ( i wouldnt deny there is one proper experiment (http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172.long) is based on hearsay, anecdotal experiences and poor references to congruent medical studies. As with most things, what works for one, may not be great for another and the old individual variability comes to play here as well. so i'm using this blood test road to do this whole cycle, i wish i could get more blood tests done maybe every 2 weeks or somthing but the nurse only agreed with every 6 weeks and they are free so its all good lol i have got my before pictures on computer which i will upload some time soon. and im starting anastrozole .5mg from tommorow so alot of pill cuttings etc for me tonight aha


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

This is what you call a journal, good luck mate.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like a good cycle

Just a quick point on half life of test-e though, it is a common misconception that the half life is 10 or so days when in reality it is 5-7 days.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Mr_Morocco said:


> This is what you call a journal, good luck mate.


Thaks buddy



expletive said:


> Looks like a good cycle
> 
> Just a quick point on half life of test-e though, it is a common misconception that the half life is 10 or so days when in reality it is 5-7 days.


Yeah mate on wikipedia and several other websites is 5-7 days as you have said but the info slip i got from Schering Testoviron it says 10.5 days anyway i will be injecting twice a week so the blood serum levels of test will stay the same . thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

will be following, good luck!


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck pal.

How did you go about getting the blood tests on the NHS?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

cawley123 said:


> will be following, good luck!


Thanks mate 



coldburn said:


> Good luck pal.
> 
> How did you go about getting the blood tests on the NHS?


Thanks mate. You can walk into your local Needle exchange/ drug centre or can also google on your local council website it should give you the info about the location.. if i have one in a small town i live there must where you live buddy.. Then you ask for a nurse who is certified to do bloods.. the nurses who are handing out needles etc are often not qualified for this, the nurse that took my bloods covers alot of area, you can make an appointment with her and be honest about your intentions of steroid use and tell her you need these basline to be extra safe later down the line. She was really nice with me got them all done for me gave me another appointement in 5 weeks to get them done again.. Basically they need people like us to keep them in job.


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

R1cky said:


> Thanks mate. You can walk into your local Needle exchange/ drug centre or can also google on your local council website it should give you the info about the location.. if i have one in a small town i live there must where you live buddy.. Then you ask for a nurse who is certified to do bloods.. the nurses who are handing out needles etc are often not qualified for this, the nurse that took my bloods covers alot of area, you can make an appointment with her and be honest about your intentions of steroid use and tell her you need these basline to be extra safe later down the line. She was really nice with me got them all done for me gave me another appointement in 5 weeks to get them done again.. Basically they need people like us to keep them in job.


Nice one, I'll look into it.

Do they keep records or can you get it done with no paper trail?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

coldburn said:


> Nice one, I'll look into it.
> 
> Do they keep records or can you get it done with no paper trail?


You can give them false info ( they dont mind as its all confidential ) i gave the wrong surname and D.O.B ... even she said to me it dosnt really matter


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 1*

Anastrozole .5mg

Blood Pressure: 115/ 70 with heart beat 63


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 2*

Anastrozole .5mg

Blood Pressure: 110/ 80 with heart beat 63


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 3*

Anastrozole .5mg

Blood Pressure: 110/ 80 with heart beat 63 Upon waking up

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Going to gym for a cardio

FINALLY INJECTION DAY TOMMOROW NERVOUS AS **** :\ WISH ME LUCK


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

Good to see there is someone else as meticulous as me on this site 

I'll keep an eye on your process 

Couple of things from me tho:

There is no need to split the test e dosage ...

Why you taking clomid on cycle ? Have you researched this stuff properly? taking that stuff for the duration of your cycle is highly unnecessary.

Why you dosing the adex so high from the start ? 0.5 EOD or E3D is suffice for most people?

Why you opted for only 25mg of Proviron ? Id take 50mg if i was you ...


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Vinney said:


> Good to see there is someone else as meticulous as me on this site
> 
> I'll keep an eye on your process
> 
> ...


aha mate im a pest when it comes to details lol and thanks buddy ..

I'm taking clomid for first 6 weeks to see if it helps with HPTA with blood tests at week 6, i have the baseline in my first post as you can see.. its an antagonist at hypothalamus used primarily in endocrinolgy for HYPOGONADAL MEN so it does have a credibility http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2265.1972.tb00384.x/abstract

2ndly i know personally a pro who is using it for his cycles all year long with blood test so no bro science and hes maintaining 80% of his balls after using superphysiological doses, plus Ausbuilt who's very knowledgable guy and few other ppl on interwebs are succesfully counter attacking HPTA through clomid on cycle ( not 100% so no arguments lol ).

I know that HCG might work better but there isnt alot of scientific data on the use of hcg for prolong period of time.... so im no taking any of the sides just waiting to see what my blood tests show and go from there..

well the half life of Anastrozole is 40.6 h from the info slip that came along from a pharma grad company so i'm taking there word for it hence the use of ED and as for the dosage you can probably see my estradoil levels are slightly elevated so i have to be extra cautious, i might drop the dosage after blood tests from 6 weeks

For proviron in my intial post i said 25-50mg ed so because its my first day im using 25mg then i will increase it to 50mg.

Thanks for keeping an eye on my progress buddy i hope my injection goes well tommorow i'm nervous as fk lol


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Very well researched, organised and thought out.

I'm sure your going to love it. Enjoy!


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Big_Idiot said:


> Very well researched, organised and thought out.
> 
> I'm sure your going to love it. Enjoy!


Yeah i have give my best shot hope it goes as well as planned. Cheers buddy


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 4*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Test 500mg

Trained chest shoulder triceps


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Super stuff mate. That was exactly my first cycle too. Planned and thought out to a T, which is more than can be said for a lot of goofballs that come and go here all the time.

Ant


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Super stuff mate. That was exactly my first cycle too. Planned and thought out to a T, which is more than can be said for a lot of goofballs that come and go here all the time.
> 
> Ant


How much did u gain ? and how was your experieence mate? yeah im trying my best and thanks for the appreciation


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> How much did u gain ?


27-28lbs I think though not so lean gains really. I would have been better off paying more attention to the diet but 20lbs of decent gains with acceptable BF levels I'd say is well possible on a test/deca/dbol cycle. I swapped out the deca for tren on cycle #2 and prefer it over Deca although extra care must be taken so you don't end up with libido probs on and / or after cycle.

Ant


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ricky, im also running clomid during cycle as appose to HCG. Its certainly worked for me, first few cycles i ran nothing and suffered with athropy and it took a long time to recover even with solid PCT's. This cycle ran clomid EOD and have lost only fractional size. Im certainly an advocate for Clomid on cycle.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Well thought out and documented mate


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 5*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

PIP from first injection is getting bad, good thing i jabbed it in my glute or i wouldnt have be able to walk if it was in my leg.... And also i feel my central nervous system is getting weak .. could nt train today hopefully i pickup soon..


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> 27-28lbs I think though not so lean gains really. I would have been better off paying more attention to the diet but 20lbs of decent gains with acceptable BF levels I'd say is well possible on a test/deca/dbol cycle. I swapped out the deca for tren on cycle #2 and prefer it over Deca although extra care must be taken so you don't end up with libido probs on and / or after cycle.
> 
> Ant


i might swap deca for EQ :\ or you think i should go ahead throughout with deca



Reaper 2X3 said:


> Ricky, im also running clomid during cycle as appose to HCG. Its certainly worked for me, first few cycles i ran nothing and suffered with athropy and it took a long time to recover even with solid PCT's. This cycle ran clomid EOD and have lost only fractional size. Im certainly an advocate for Clomid on cycle.


Yeah i was reading your post somwhere else is well .. hopfukky it works for me too



DutchTony said:


> Well thought out and documented mate


Thanks mate


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> i might swap deca for EQ


Never tried EQ personally so can't recommend it I'm afraid.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 6*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught the day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Still suffering from PIP .. this sh!t aint pretty lol does anyone know what measures to implement for reducing PIP? .. think i wont be able to train cause i cant bloody stand up for too long... woke up this morning took my blp which is cooming slightly high


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice log bro..good luck. You feeling anything from the dbol yet?


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Really good that you've documented this mate, will help a lot of people.



> . And also i feel my central nervous system is getting weak .. could nt train today hopefully i pickup soon..


I can relate to this as im on my second cycle, albeit not as well thought out as yours, but i felt like **** at first (lost strength?!) but i am very gradually picking up.

Subscribed! :thumbup1:


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Nice log bro..good luck. You feeling anything from the dbol yet?


4th day on dbol .. and only 1 proper gym session the workout was very good, intense and very focused but i couldnt test myself anymore because of PIP... im starting to get random muscle pumps though like bi and shin and somtime back :\



k3z said:


> Really good that you've documented this mate, will help a lot of people.
> 
> Yeah hopefully im very curious to see what goes on and i will do my best to post graphs, blood tests and experience hopfully his could serve somone good..
> 
> ...


yeah this PIP is driving me nuts... do u get this pain with every injection? if thats the case i wouldnt be able to train the whole time lol

i have 2nd injection 2moro to frirday see how i feel like


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> And also i feel my central nervous system is getting weak


Maybe some test flu? I got flu-like symptoms shortly after the first 500mg shot of test on a new cycle once. Woke up in the middle of the night. Warm outside but was shivering cold, even under 2 duvets and a blanket wrapped around my head. Felt run down, clammy, weak, exhausted. It passed by the time I'd woken up again.



> yeah this PIP is driving me nuts.


It should calm down quickly. Every time you open a new injection site, you'll get some amount of PIP. I see you have pharma grade test and Sukhumvit Test E in your photos. Pharma grade test like the Bayer / Medipharm Enanthate is pretty smooth stuff and the Sukhumvit Tren E I have is fine for PIP too. You might find when you re-jab the site once the PIP has subsided that the PIP is nowhere near as pronounced and should quickly disappear as the weeks roll on. I am worse for PIP in my quads than my glutes so I rotate glutes and ventrogluteal for bigger shots. Use quads only when I have to and try and be strategic in my injections eg, I won't inject pec or tricep immediately before an upper training day.

Ant


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Maybe some test flu? I got flu-like symptoms shortly after the first 500mg shot of test on a new cycle once. Woke up in the middle of the night. Warm outside but was shivering cold, even under 2 duvets and a blanket wrapped around my head. Felt run down, clammy, weak, exhausted. It passed by the time I'd woken up again.
> 
> Thats exactly how i felt the next day after the jab...
> 
> ...


hopfully because this thing is murder.. im going to inject slowly, heat up my oil, take a bath that night and train my legs for tommorows jab, hopfully it wont be as bad at this


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

I woke up this morning feeling much better , cold like sysptoms are fading away and PIP is 80% gone cant wait for training tonight... and my BP is back to normal

*Day 7*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

350mg Deca injection tommrow .. cant wait 

heres the BP graph of my first week on Steroids:


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

starting pics?


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> starting pics?


I will post wen i make some progress mate


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Rick_86 said:


> I will post wen i make some progress mate


get some starting pics pre gains from all angles will be really interested to see the differences


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you...... Rob the local pharmacy?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> get some starting pics pre gains from all angles will be really interested to see the differences


Of course mate i have pre cycle pics stats blood tests blood pressure records everything dude .. im not as big as most guys here so abit embarrssed to post my pic jus now but once i start making progress al post ppics weekly.. i have got everything well organised


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Inapsine said:


> Did you...... Rob the local pharmacy?


i tried that first but they didnt have most of the stuff so i rob my local gear dealer


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

R1cky said:


> Of course mate i have pre cycle pics stats blood tests blood pressure records everything dude .. im not as big as most guys here so abit embarrssed to post my pic jus now but once i start making progress al post ppics weekly.. i have got everything well organised


dont worry about it, were not all huge on here and most people mistake everyone for being huge and being able to bench 200 squat 250 and dead 300 lol

theres everything from skinny, medium and huge on here just look at the logs we all gotta start from somwehere :thumbup1:


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 8*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Deca 350mg ..... Today's injection was good, no blood or anything hopfully dont get any PIP

Training Quads, Hams, Calves tonight


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

nice to see somone doing research and know what there doing before they start!!!!!!! good work!!!

be good to see results after pct


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

ws0158 said:


> nice to see somone doing research and know what there doing before they start!!!!!!! good work!!!
> 
> be good to see results after pct


Thanks and yeah im looking forward for it


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 9*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

I''m up 4kg!!!!!! with only 2 training sessions because of this PIP .. still havent properly recoverd from first jab!!! back to drawing board with this PIP buisness i cant take anymore of this i cant even walk


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> back to drawing board with this PIP buisness i cant take anymore of this i cant even walk


What injection sites are you using and how are you rotating them?

Ant


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> What injection sites are you using and how are you rotating them?
> 
> Ant


Glute and thighs... First jab was in left glute on monday of 500mg tests and still havent properly recoverd although its much better than last 2 days its not red or swollen just painful

2nd was yesterday of 350mg deca in my thigh although i must admit its not as bad as the first one ... but its still very uncomfortable again no swollen or red .......... just sore

so i'm limping cant walk properly


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Good detailed log mate...up 4kg already is pretty impressive. Keep it up.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Glute and thighs... First jab was in left glute on monday of 500mg tests and still havent properly recoverd although its much better than last 2 days its not red or swollen just painful
> 
> 2nd was yesterday of 350mg deca in my thigh although i must admit its not as bad as the first one ... but its still very uncomfortable again no swollen or red .......... just sore
> 
> so i'm limping cant walk properly


As I said in a previous post, hopefully the PIP will diminish over the weeks and smaller quantities tend to produce somewhat less PIP. Sounds like you're experiencing worse PIP than I have from HG test. I find 400mg Ibuprofen is useful at diminishing the pain to point where I can continue to train. Currently I use both sides' glute and ventrogluteal so that each site only takes an injection once a week and then quads to fill in the gaps. I use a fine 25g 1" orange on quads, 23g 1.25" on glute / ventrogluteal.

Ventro can be off-putting because it looks like you are injecting into your hip socket and will hit bone but your pelvis cuts inward at the ventro sites. The target muscle is the gluteus minimus and for me is the most pain-free of all the sites. It'll take a good quantity of oil. Google it for more info but the injection site is roughly 4 inches above your greater trochanter. You'll feel a soft, doughy section around the site. Easy to access and aspirate too. Never ever drawn significant amounts of blood on pulling out the needle. Usually blood free or at worst a small drop.

Ant


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

nice and detailed fella, it would be nice to see how your blood pressure gets on....i felt mine was a little high at the start but soon dropped.

if PIP is really that bad then maybe you should think about subQ injecting, atleast you will be able to train then. but the down fall is you will feel like a human dartboard.

get a starting point photo up man, it doesnt matter what you look like now, only how you look after


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Good stuff mate! Is the DHT protection really needed?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

wouldnt dht protection dull down the effectiveness of the deca and proviron?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> As I said in a previous post, hopefully the PIP will diminish over the weeks and smaller quantities tend to produce somewhat less PIP. Sounds like you're experiencing worse PIP than I have from HG test. I find 400mg Ibuprofen is useful at diminishing the pain to point where I can continue to train. Currently I use both sides' glute and ventrogluteal so that each site only takes an injection once a week and then quads to fill in the gaps. I use a fine 25g 1" orange on quads, 23g 1.25" on glute / ventrogluteal.
> 
> Ventro can be off-putting because it looks like you are injecting into your hip socket and will hit bone but your pelvis cuts inward at the ventro sites. The target muscle is the gluteus minimus and for me is the most pain-free of all the sites. It'll take a good quantity of oil. Google it for more info but the injection site is roughly 4 inches above your greater trochanter. You'll feel a soft, doughy section around the site. Easy to access and aspirate too. Never ever drawn significant amounts of blood on pulling out the needle. Usually blood free or at worst a small drop.
> 
> Ant


great mate i will look into it today... i woke up this morning with right thigh feeling very good almost no PIP  i'm chuffed i reckon my technique for the first jab wasnt up to par hence the terrible PIP ... on my 2nd injection i warmed up the gear it was almost like water.. didnt go too far in my thigh as compare to glute as i ve lean legs i guess, took a bath that night and trained my legs oo so i think it was the right recipie for avoiding bad PIP.. i will do the same from now on ... just hope the glute pain goes away its still somewhat there..

P.S your a great help mate thanks reps


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

cas said:


> nice and detailed fella, it would be nice to see how your blood pressure gets on....i felt mine was a little high at the start but soon dropped.
> 
> if PIP is really that bad then maybe you should think about subQ injecting, atleast you will be able to train then. but the down fall is you will feel like a human dartboard.
> 
> get a starting point photo up man, it doesnt matter what you look like now, only how you look after


My bp is kinda jumping up and down abit too but i think it will settle down soon, next day after first jab i could feel flu like symptoms which spiked my BP now its kinda settling it down abit... i think i will be keeping it to IM injection .. my technique was poor on first jab which will get rectify now... i will post foto up bro dont worry



carrerarich said:


> Good stuff mate! Is the DHT protection really needed?





cas said:


> wouldnt dht protection dull down the effectiveness of the deca and proviron?


i will see how what my blood tests show in coming weeks then i might reconsider change of dosages or substances.. im only uing DHT inhibtor + nizorol 2% for hair loss and uptill now its working great i have a full head of hair which i dearly wana keep


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 10*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 11*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Jab tommorow

Looking forward to todays session.. all the PIP is gone and i will destroy the weights today aha

Chest tris and shoulders heer i come


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope all is well bro. You feeling much from the dbol?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Hope all is well bro. You feeling much from the dbol?


yeah put 4.2kg as this morning in 11th day today.. going to test the strength today just going to gym.. see if i put any muscle on.. i feel great though


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

4.2kg impressive mate. I would have thought ur strength would start creeping up now. I start my 2nd cycle. test/dbol this week so ill be keeping an eye. Looks like you have put alot of thought into this cycle. Good luck.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 12*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

100mg deca + 250mg Testosterone E ....

Just to add my previous training session it was THE best ever, i lifted more with every excercise .. think dbol is kicked in


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Just dony my 3rd jab... questions:

gow can i stop the wastage of oil wen drawing it out the amps? i almost alway lose good 25mg

and wen i was injecting this time, i had to put alota pressure as if the oil wasnt going in at all? and i did heated it up prior to loading it into the syringe

i use outer left thigh today .. just going to train legs and im buzzing lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R1cky said:


> Just dony my 3rd jab... questions:
> 
> gow can i stop the wastage of oil wen drawing it out the amps? i almost alway lose good 25mg
> 
> ...


you mean the oil left in the needle? you have to master the art of leaving a tiny bubble of air in the syringe that pushes the rest of the gear out, i have not mastered it yet.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

R1cky said:


> Just dony my 3rd jab... questions:
> 
> gow can i stop the wastage of oil wen drawing it out the amps? i almost alway lose good 25mg
> 
> ...


Not sure about oil left in amps as I've always used vials, but I use the air bubble technique for the oil in the syringe as other wise 0.1ml is wasted each time you inject.

Edit: Above poster posted the same like a second before me.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Subbed! Makes me feel like a right unorganised pr1ck 

Ill be running the exact same cycle next time round but with Anadrol instead of D-bol, Excellent log mate, good luck and keep up the good work.

Also to add crazy your test levels are so low, last time I had my natty test levels they were 26.8 nmol/L which is almost 20 on top of you, The best bit is you are pushing the same numbers as me before I started to juice, So really although my test levels were so high they did sweet FA for strength.........


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> gow can i stop the wastage of oil wen drawing it out the amps? i almost alway lose good 25mg


Have made you a video and am uploading it to YouTube. Will link you when done.

Ant


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Lee Maggs said:


> How do u lose oil?


when i am drawing it out into the syringe .. all of the oil dosnt come out :\



cas said:


> you mean the oil left in the needle? you have to master the art of leaving a tiny bubble of air in the syringe that pushes the rest of the gear out, i have not mastered it yet.






Vibora said:


> Not sure about oil left in amps as I've always used vials, but I use the air bubble technique for the oil in the syringe as other wise 0.1ml is wasted each time you inject.
> 
> Edit: Above poster posted the same like a second before me.


no the oil left in the amp.. when i inject gear it goes all in .. so im only having trouble drawing it out the amps :\


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Brutal1 said:


> Subbed! Makes me feel like a right unorganised pr1ck
> 
> Ill be running the exact same cycle next time round but with Anadrol instead of D-bol, Excellent log mate, good luck and keep up the good work.
> 
> Also to add crazy your test levels are so low, last time I had my natty test levels they were 26.8 nmol/L which is almost 20 on top of you, The best bit is you are pushing the same numbers as me before I started to juice, So really although my test levels were so high they did sweet FA for strength.........


Good luck with your cycle buddy you have all the time in the world to do your research get blood test etc you will not regret this ... i was going to do this cycle in september there .. all my gear was sitting there for like 6 months lol but i was told to do my research and im so glad i did...

.. i will do my best to log everything that goes on during my cycle and make it make as detailed as possible. am sure new people looking into using steroid will benefit from this.

As for my natty levels im quite surprised tbh as i have nver felt any low lobido or anything .. i have slept about like crazy the last few years and some nights i have manged to have sex like 5+ times with a right girl... gigggtyy lol .. My LHS, FSH and other hormones are all within ranges .. the only thing i can relate to low natty test is my mood and lack of muscles for the amount of work i put in my training and diet... which eventually lead me into using steroids.. but you can do alot more then me buddy with you natty test than i ever could..


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Have made you a video and am uploading it to YouTube. Will link you when done.
> 
> Ant


You are a class act sir.. thanks to you i had the perfect jab.. this time no PIP whatsoever... it was vvery smooth injection .. no pain when going in , no blood at aspiration and nothing at all wwhen i pulled the needle out. Thanks mate and i'm looking forward for your video


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> You are a class act sir.. thanks to you i had the perfect jab.. no PIP whatsoever this time and i'm looking forward for your video


No worries.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Have made you a video and am uploading it to YouTube. Will link you when done.
> 
> Ant


Weres the video fella?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> Weres the video fella?


Still processing on Youtube. Taking forever.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Apologies for lack of enthusiasm. If it sounds like I'm half asleep, I am. Went deadlifting and squatting this morning on not a lot of sleep then to work for a boring, dead shift. Then came home and made this.

Ant


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> Apologies for lack of enthusiasm. If it sounds like I'm half asleep, I am. Went deadlifting and squatting this morning on not a lot of sleep then to work for a boring, dead shift. Then came home and made this.
> 
> Ant


Nice one


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> Apologies for lack of enthusiasm. If it sounds like I'm half asleep, I am. Went deadlifting and squatting this morning on not a lot of sleep then to work for a boring, dead shift. Then came home and made this.
> 
> Ant


Excellent video, going to use this technique when withdrawing my 2.5ML of Tri-test next Sunday.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> Apologies for lack of enthusiasm. If it sounds like I'm half asleep, I am. Went deadlifting and squatting this morning on not a lot of sleep then to work for a boring, dead shift. Then came home and made this.
> 
> Ant


great stuff i wil be watching it every time im pinning.... thanks


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 13*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 14*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Training today:

Quads, Hams, Calves

* Squats - warm-ups, 2 work set

* Leg press -2 work set

* Leg extension 2- work set

* Leg curl - warm-up,2 work set

* Stiff leg deadlift - 2 work set

* Standing calf raise - 2 work set

*Overview of first 2 weeks*

Weight:

Up 7.3 kg yeah man im 87.3kg today  

Strength:

has gone up 5-10kg on every excercises

Blood pressure:










Had a slight nose bleed this morning .. i think 2-3 days after an injection my blood pressure plays up gives me a slight headache or a nose bleed :\

overall delighted so far


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Also to add as i posted earlier i had an appointment with gp today about my Low testosterone level.... i was hoping for him to put me on Testosterone but it turns out he needs further blood test to check my , Free testosterone level as well as SBGH, Esterdoil, prolactin, LSH, FSH, and others i cant remember. Now the trouble is i'm already on testosterone and my levels will come up high, if they dont i know the gear is fake but it cannot be as im getting bigger on daily basis, compliments are coming in from left right and centre...... need to wait 3 days to see what my levels are now so finger crossed.

So basically i have a blood test before two tests during im getting another in 4 weeks time and will get one after my cycle. Just the way i wanted


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

R1cky said:


> Also to add as i posted earlier i had an appointment with gp today about my Low testosterone level.... i was hoping for him to put me on Testosterone but it turns out he needs further blood test to check my , Free testosterone level as well as SBGH, Esterdoil, prolactin, LSH, FSH, and others i cant remember. Now the trouble is i'm already on testosterone and my levels will come up high, if they dont i know the gear is fake but it cannot be as im getting bigger on daily basis, compliments are coming in from left right and centre...... need to wait 3 days to see what my levels are now so finger crossed.
> 
> So basically i have a blood test before two tests during im getting another in 4 weeks time and will get one after my cycle


lol!


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

cas said:


> lol!


funny isnt it lol when i was thinking about starting gear this was the only important thing in my mind to get Blood tests done and i couldnt find people who would do them for free.. my gp turned me down finally i was told to try drug centre and after like 6-8 weeks i manged to hunt the nurse down.. there was only one qualified nurse who could get them taken but she was off ... eventually i had them throw now im blood tests are coming from everywhere lol my arms will be sore lol ...


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 15*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

Yestrday leg session was intense!! i could lift 20kg heavy on squats .. also rest of the excercises were pretty much the same.. by the end of the workout my legs were tremebling. On a normal day this kind of workout gives me heavy DOMs but i woke up with no pain whatsoever... i guess my recovery must have been speeded up


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking good mate an a nice weight increase. How you feeling overall from the dbol? Also i meant to ask do you believe it to be effective running the clomid eod on cycle? As in for keeping you going?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

jeffj said:


> Looking good mate an a nice weight increase. How you feeling overall from the dbol? Also i meant to ask do you believe it to be effective running the clomid eod on cycle? As in for keeping you going?


Blood test is coming in 3 days so cant comment on this but overall my balls are somwhat the same about 80-90% to pre cycle size.. yeah my weight is shooting up day by day... As far as the libido goes its fkin insane .. i m getting erections throught the day, there a girl i have started seeing the past few weeks and im shagging her non stop.. after my leg session yesterday i popped down to hers done it twice came back home and w8anked twiced before bed and when got up in the morning lol every girl looks fkin gorgous aha.. my mood is extremely good.. Life is EXCELLENT


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

4th jab today .. 250mg test + 250mg deca hope it goes as teh last one NO PIP


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

Still with yah bro. Keep it up! That last post of yours was hilarious. Hahaha. I'm scared to do a first cycle like yours as people keep telling me to do test only first. Can't wait to see your results and how you do when you come off.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

carrerarich said:


> Still with yah bro. Keep it up! That last post of yours was hilarious. Hahaha. I'm scared to do a first cycle like yours as people keep telling me to do test only first. Can't wait to see your results and how you do when you come off.


I was scared to do this for a long time .. Wish i was doing this 2-3 years ago now but hey things happen for the best.. People will tell you anything.. met people who adviced me even use tren as my first cycle yeknow you have to make up your own mind...you are in charge of yourself!! You need to ask yourself why u wana do this? What weight and bf% you wana achieve and then maintain it... for me is between 95-100kg with single digit bf % maximum 10%.. which im approaching it as a bulk cycle and there isnt a better one than deca + test + dbol .. i will do this for 15-20 weeks then get my test levels back to normal and go for my 2nd and last probably tren + test + anavar or EQ+test+anavar ... so in essence the best advice is to sit down plan it to the dot .. get blood tests and execute it with your best of the ability..

There is so much info+experiences etc of people who are using these substances with great effect no reason that you cannot..


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

brilliant log keep up the good work

*BUTTTTT*

before and after pics now or expect a neg :thumb: lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> brilliant log keep up the good work
> 
> *BUTTTTT*
> 
> before and after pics now or expect a neg :thumb: lol


Lol I concur


----------



## carrerarich (Feb 26, 2012)

R1cky said:


> I was scared to do this for a long time .. Wish i was doing this 2-3 years ago now but hey things happen for the best.. People will tell you anything.. met people who adviced me even use tren as my first cycle yeknow you have to make up your own mind...you are in charge of yourself!! You need to ask yourself why u wana do this? What weight and bf% you wana achieve and then maintain it... for me is between 95-100kg with single digit bf % maximum 10%.. which im approaching it as a bulk cycle and there isnt a better one than deca + test + dbol .. i will do this for 15-20 weeks then get my test levels back to normal and go for my 2nd and last probably tren + test + anavar or EQ+test+anavar ... so in essence the best advice is to sit down plan it to the dot .. get blood tests and execute it with your best of the ability..
> 
> There is so much info+experiences etc of people who are using these substances with great effect no reason that you cannot..


Thanks for getting back to me mate how old r u? I like the way you think and I've been gettin some really good help from Ausbuilt to setup my first cycle. To be honest I just want to look good. It's really funny but I want to look like Chung Lee(Bolo Yeung) from blood sport lol.

I have no idea about what bf% and weight I want to be as I will go by my appearance. I'm gonna start with a 4month Test E @750. 2 months off and goes straight to Test,Deca and Dbol x 2 one month on/off 3 months in for a total of 9 months. Is your eq,test, anavar cycle for cutting up? How do you plan to keep your gains?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 16*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

.... fell sick after my jab yesterday so couldnt train .. thats me back to normal will hit the gym tommrow my arms are getting really vacsular it must be dbol 

I will post the pic at week 4 guys when im over 90kg


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

R1cky said:


> *Day 16*
> 
> Anastrozole .5mg
> 
> ...


oOoOoOoOo the suspense only 2 weeks to go looking forward to it

have you done any strength tests

you holding much water just now what kind of gains you seeing?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> oOoOoOoOo the suspense only 2 weeks to go looking forward to it
> 
> have you done any strength tests
> 
> you holding much water just now what kind of gains you seeing?


i dont really know tbh because i have no previous experience to compare my gains with... Every time i have been to gym i could lift 10kg extra on most excercises and about 20kg on squat .. i will do a deadlift tommrow to test my strength there.. my arms have gain half n ince and over 1 inch on my thighs and abit on my tummy is well .. overall my clothes are getting tighter and im feeling big lol


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

R1cky said:


> i dont really know tbh because i have no previous experience to compare my gains with... Every time i have been to gym i could lift 10kg extra on most excercises and about 20kg on squat .. i will do a deadlift tommrow to test my strength there.. my arms have gain half n ince and over 1 inch on my thighs and abit on my tummy is well .. overall my clothes are getting tighter and im feeling big lol


sounds good and your convincing all the guys wanting to do this as their first cycle, cant wait for the pics lol just dont dissapear by week 4 lol


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> sounds good and your convincing all the guys wanting to do this as their first cycle, cant wait for the pics lol just dont dissapear by week 4 lol


well i have a plan bulk up for 6 months then cut for another 4-6 months and maintain my ideal weight at ideal bf % simples.... no mate i will Post everything i ll no disappear


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 17*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

.. Felt very sluggish from 4th jab on friday and the feeling hasnt gone yet :\ ... woke up today nd didnt felt 100%.. i went to gym anyone and manged to do 160kg deadlift my PB! but rest of the workout wasnt too great although i did mange to lift somwhat more than before....

I think my Central nervous system has gotten weak a bit.. i was feeling great on Thursday

You think its the early signs of Test build up in your system?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 18*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 19*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

weigh t is pretty much the same.. when does you gear kicks in btw?


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

5th jab done just now.. 250mg test 100mg deca

can som1 tell when this stuff is kicking it? i have gain like 15lb just now off dbil i think its most water retention strength is up


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 20*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably be starting to kick in on wk 4 - 5, if mine was anything to go by. I didnt front load with dbol so it was verrry gradual for me.

Will be interested to see what the clomid whilst on cycle does


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Day 20*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Finestride 1.25mg

Proviron 25MG

*Day 21*

Anastrozole .5mg

Dbol 40mg spread throught a day

Clomid 50mg

Finestride 2.5mg

Proviron 50MG

I have increased Finestride an proviron 

Week 3 review im up 9kg... curently at 89.7kg strength is off the roof energy levels etc is inasinity

I got my results back from gp THE GEAR IS REALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL my test levels are 95 hahahah 12 times higher than at pre cycle lol

Blood pressure is fine its all good will be uploading photos later or tommorow x


----------



## minto (Jan 23, 2012)

how did u get your gear tested bro?

and can you make the video so that anyone with the link can view it, it just says 'video is private' when I go on it! cheers


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

I soooo wish i front loaded with something now. F*ckin takes the p*ss waiting for it to take effect


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

you better get a tab at the local brothel with test levels that high lol

how come youve doubled the Finestride and Proviron


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

minto said:


> how did u get your gear tested bro?
> 
> and can you make the video so that anyone with the link can view it, it just says 'video is private' when I go on it! cheers


You cant get it tested my man, probably you could if you have 2k for it.. You can stick it in and get bloods done to see if its real.. mine is .. i injected 500mg test and 350mg deca and a week on dbol.. so just one dose sky rocketed my levels .. week 3 and im feeling it to maz im up 10kg now its brilliant so far



k3z said:


> I soooo wish i front loaded with something now. F*ckin takes the p*ss waiting for it to take effect


well not be too long now surely? what weeK are you now? whats your dose ? mine is kicked in am damn sure



Rq355 said:


> you better get a tab at the local brothel with test levels that high lol
> 
> how come youve doubled the Finestride and Proviron


Man im seeing a lassie and banging her non stop lol even wen i cum my cock stays up lol ROUND TWO lol aye its great so far.. the thing is every bird started looking gawjus now lol

proviron to release more test from SBGH .. free more test basically im gertting the full report from doc in a week time with my Free test, SBGH and other levels

Finestride for hairloss .. although i dont think im loosing any extra hair just 10-20 which i do normally just to be extra protective x


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

another 250mg and 250 deca in me .. . ..6th jab done Legs tonight


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi bud,

Where did you get this info from? I take it this is specific to your gear only but would you say it would be the average amount of active test in most suspensions?

** Active Testosterone in 500mg Enanthate Ester is 350mg ( 70/100mg/ml)

Testosterone base + Enanthate ester

Molecular Weight: 412.6112

Molecular Weight (base): 288.429

Molecular Weight (ester): 130.1864


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

Excellent journal. Keep it up.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Im 1 day into week 5 now, weight is up 8lb thats what makes me think its kicking in.... but then i also think that could be due to me eating more and training heavier.

The only way is, as you said, get bloods done.

But yeah the females are lookin much fitter recently!!

Think ill give it another week before i start mithering my source for some answers


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm liking the sound of this

TEST DECA DBOL GET IT IN YOU!!!! Lol

Can't wait for the day I start lol


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Hi bud,
> 
> Where did you get this info from? I take it this is specific to your gear only but would you say it would be the average amount of active test in most suspensions?
> 
> ...


By just adding Molecular Weight (base) + Molecular Weight (ester) you can draw the percentage of base ( active test).. very easy.. But i think suspension is 100% active hormone because its not attached to an ester its water based mostly... But let me know if it has an ester in it .. i ll get you the active drug % 



ed220 said:


> Excellent journal. Keep it up.


Thanks bro



k3z said:


> Im 1 day into week 5 now, weight is up 8lb thats what makes me think its kicking in.... but then i also think that could be due to me eating more and training heavier.
> 
> The only way is, as you said, get bloods done.
> 
> ...


I;m eating 9 small meals in a training day and 8 on rest days which are 2 days.. If your eating right and not gaining weight then i would question your gear legitmity.. give it another week and hopfully you will pick up.. are you running 500mg mate?



Rq355 said:


> I'm liking the sound of this
> 
> TEST DECA DBOL GET IT IN YOU!!!! Lol
> 
> Can't wait for the day I start lol


You will love it .. read the post below mate that why this is the best cycle for growth as a begginer of course


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Empirical Growth Cycles-The Best Cycles I have Seen for Growth in the Real World*

*
*

*
Empirical Growth Cycles*

*
*

The most effective cycle I have ever seen was my sophomore year in college. Seen, not did. I was actually quite jealous. This kid next door to me used to ask me about stuff. One day he was very serious. I hooked him up and the rest was history. He trusted me to tell him what to do. Since I became friends with him and trusted him as well, I gave him advice. Everyone on campus was doing it, I just knew what I was doing so it was a little more&#8230;obvious. We'll get to my short little friend in a minute, but I just thought of an old story that is hilarious that I have to share.

One of my other buddies (I had a lot of juice buddies in college and have countless ones now) once forgot that he had put a syringe in his coat pocket. He thought it was his pencil as he reached into his pocket during a statistics lecture with over 200 kids in the class. He pulled it out and put the needle in his ear&#8230;not literally in his ear, he slid it on top of the ear without looking at it-you know like a carpenter does with his pencil, well&#8230;he used to do that with pencils and this time, pulled out a three cc, inch and a half syringe. He placed it in his ear like he had done with a pencil so many times before, not realizing that this time it was a syringe in his hand and not a pencil. It took him a good thirty seconds to realize it.

It scared the crap out of me and two other friends that were sitting in our section. Good thing we sat in the back, I don't think too many people saw-it was pretty dark in the lecture hall. It was a ridiculous seen, I'm sure you can imagine. Thank god it wasn't a criminology class. Anyway, back to the most effective cycle I've ever seen&#8230;

My short little buddy next door to me. We'll call him NJ. NJ was about five foot four. Legitimately five foot four, no taller. He had somewhat of a thick musculature and had been lifting for a few years. He was around nineteen years old when he took his first shot (wonder who gave it to him?) and swallowed his first few d-bols. NJ was only 158lbs. He got back to basics under my tutelage and did heavy squats, presses and rows. He did a little bit of arms and shoulders but not much. He didn't have to. My little buddy was taking 250-500mg Sustanon a week (two Organon amps-yeah we had good stuff for college kids), 400mg of Brovel Deca Durabolin (remember those beautiful little 10mlx200mg jugs), and five to seven d-bol a day. This kid was a very strong minded individual. He lifted like an animal. He was no pu-c. Sorry, must be the little bit of asian gene I have.

Just under nine weeks later, my friend was over 200lbs. No gut. Lots of water, but lots of mass. His head looked like a basketball. The thing of it was, his biceps looked like softballs. I was two years older with a year of juice ahead of him. His arms were not the same as mine at the time, just under 18 inches. He grew out of all of his clothes. He was a campus joke. I remember he showed me a pair of boxers that no longer fit. The elastic bands around where the thighs go was ripped on both sides. He had to make little slits in his shorts so his thighs would fit. Good thing it was summer. He would have had to ruin all his pants. No exaggeration. It was the craziest thing I had seen at the time, which really isn't saying all that much. However, NJ's first cycle experience remains the craziest thing I have seen to date&#8230;and that says a ton.

NJ's juice experience was extraordinary. They say you never gain like you do on your first cycle. This is only true if you do enough juice. I didn't want my buddy to be disappointed with his gains by taking a little less than what I thought he needed. I had already seen a few buddies go through various cycles and not gain much. Their stuff was real, they just didn't take enough, didn't lift hard enough, or didn't eat enough. NJ did everything right. All in all he probably gained only 2% body-fat and the rest well, you know what it was. I would say to anyone who is not literally of pro proportions, that the d-bol, deca, sustanon cycle is probably the most potent and sane combination of drugs you can use, if you use anabolics alone with no auxiliaries (GH, IGF, etc).

I personally have never done this exact cycle. I don't know why either. It is virtually ideal from the standpoint of mechanism of action. Sustanon is a long acting testosterone blend which takes care of bulking, deca works well to increase general healing capacity and take care of your joints to lift heavy, and d-bol will help put size on the worst genetic body known to man. Sustanon works by way of androgen receptors. Deca (nandrolone) has a high affinity for the receptors as well. Dianabol has large affect on and outside the receptors. Any oral drug will stimulate a greater increase in IGF-I without having to use IGF-I. IGF-I is literally the most anabolic substance in the body which is why the body only has picograms of it, not milligrams. The combination has all bases of growth covered from the standpoint of anabolic steroids alone. Sustanon, being a heavy androgen will stimulate strength gain by way of the neural growth factors, as will d-bol. D-bol is also quick acting and will raise the blood androgen level within the hour, heightening the central nervous system (CNS) and increasing neuromuscular activation for increased muscle contraction.

Anadrol and trenbolone also make for a great cycle. I have seen many advanced users who have seemed to plateau in terms of mass, gain a good 8-10lbs in less than two months. This weight was quality weight as well. I must add that the individuals I have seen do this were not prone to estrogenic affects and generally were leaner than most at the onset of their cycles. I have not seen an athlete get gyno while on this stack. Typically the dosages were somewhat high, 2 anadrol a day (100mg) and 4-5cc's of tren per week. The tren varied in brand and was not consistent. So, if it was IP, it could have been their newer enanthate form of tren (great, great drug, very smooth, quick onset, you feel good on it too), or any other brand. It is fair to say that they probably were taking in the neighborhood of 225mg to 450mg per week. Four fifty is high for tren. I would have a small kidney concern with this dosage. If you are going to do this, at least don't do it for longer than eight weeks max. These two drugs are no joke and you must respect them in order to avoid harm to your body. Remember fellas, you can't grow if you are on dialysis. Aggressive, not stupid.

The above cycle will probably wipe out your sex drive. You will definitely suppress your natural test down to nothing while on this cycle. So, clomid, hcg, etc., will be essential if you are going to take a break from juice when done with this cycle. The cycle after this, or should you bridge to another drug(s) should be a non-toxic injectable such as deca, eq, or primo.

A great lower risk cycle is some deca and d-bol. Many buddies have done this with spectacular results. If you have done less than five cycles in your life, this will probably be sufficient. It is not toxic enough to be of concern and it is potent enough to make you grow. You should also have an intact sex drive due to the androgens from the d-bol balancing out the deca noodle pee-pee effect.

Regular long acting testosterone and deca is great as well. Long acting test and long acting deca. This way you don't have to poke yourself six times per week. Two, two ml shots of each should do it. Try to get 250mg enanthate and 300mg deca. This would give 500mg enanthate and 600mg deca per week. This would also be very safe and effective. This simple combo has formed the basis of most of the quality physiques I have had first hand drug knowledge of. If you are more advanced or an androgen head like me, you can up the test and decrease the anabolic. Three susts a week and 400 deca works great too. It might actually work better depending on your genetics and preferences, as well as your susceptibility to androgenic/estrogenic side effects.

Testosterone and equipoise works great too. Eq wil give you a little more vascularity than deca will. This is why I like it. Those veins coursing through bulging muscle makes everything that much cooler, don't you think? Anything less than 300mg for a seasoned user will not do much. I like 400mg. Make sure you use a higher dose eq product, you don't want an old school 50mlx50mg jug of vet stuff if you are trying to use this much per week. Your injection volume will get ridiculous. Get some 200mg strength eq so you only have to do two to four cc's a week. I don't really see the point in using more than 800mg of eq max.

If you can afford to take high dose oral winstrol, you will love it. It will completely make you re-think your ideas on traditional winstrol use. I have seen clueless college kids eating calzones, pizza, and drinking beer three times per week gain a good ten pounds or so in six to eight weeks without much water. By high dose I mean the neighborhood of 40-50mg/day. You might think I'm nuts by saying that if you have never gotten your hands on IP 50mg winstrol tabs. If you can trust your source and they are real, they are great. It is my favorite all purpose drug. If you want to bulk, combine it with a test, if you want to get lean, combine it with some equipoise, primo, tren or even some deca. Actually, if you are going IP, you may as well use their shorter acting durabolin. It has a half life of three to four days and works much quicker than traditional deca durabolin. IP makes ten ml jugs that are 200mg per ml or cc. I have done this combo when trying to stay off heavy androgens and I actually still grow everytime I do it. I may not put on pounds of weight, but my joints feel great and the quality of my physique improves. Think of the effects of high dose oral winstrol like medium dose testosterone. I would compare one, 50mg tab of Winnie per day to 500mg of sustanon a week. Hopefully, if you choose to try it and can find some, you will think the same or better.

There are endless combos of cycles that have a good rhyme and reason to them. The preceding were just a few. I hope this gives you a good idea of how to combine drugs for bulking. Maybe you have seen some more interesting things than I have. We will have an email address in the future where we can correspond on these topics.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

*Theoretical Principles Governing Muscle Growth from Anabolic Steroids*

*
*

When discussing theoretical cycles, anything is possible. Let's talk about what is probable. One of the most important things to take into consideration is the mechanism of action of the drugs involved. There are three basic components needed.

1. An oral drug to stimulate a higher IGF-I production from the liver 2. A drug with a high affinity for the androgen receptor 3. A drug that has a dramatic affect on nitrogen retention which works primarily outside the androgen receptor

One of the best ways to stimulate the androgen receptor is to use testosterone. Testosterone affords many critical physiological components which will allow you to gain size and strength. Testosterone will stimulate creatine phosphate storage in muscle tissue. It will stimulate neural growth factors to increase neuromuscular firing ability. It will greatly increase your nitrogen retention and overall healing capacity. Your sex drive will be stimulated (at first) and you will have a euphoric androgenic affect on the brain. Testosterone is also cheap and will not break your bank account. In many cases, a good monthly dosage of test is cheaper than using a host of natural supplements (what is natural anyway? I hate that word).

Drugs that have a high affinity for the androgen receptor are advantageous to have in a cycle because you can lessen potential side effects while keeping growth potential extremely high. For example, you can use a couple hundred milligrams of deca so that you don't have to use an insane amount of testosterone to get an equal growth affect of overall steroid in your system. Plus there is a synergistic affect that exists between steroids that make 1 +1 = 3. Such a relationship exists between testosterone and deca, and testosterone and equipoise. For different reasons this relationship is also shared between trenbolone and testosterone. There are many combinations that work well, some for similar reasons and others for different reasons. Many gurus say that there is specific relationships between different drugs. I have contended that I will give you useable information. This is the theory section so some of these statements will be ideas based on likeliness, not necessarily proven fact.

Some gurus say deca and tren should not be used together because they compete somewhat for similar receptors. They are both have progestagenic affects and for this reason alone, I would not use them together. There are just too many other effective drug combinations if you are hell bent on using one of these. The truth of the matter is that there are valid yet, unproven scientific points on both sides of the coin. I will give you useable info by telling you to combine eq with tren instead of deca if you want an anabolic to go with your tren. If you want to add androgen to your deca without using testosterone, use d-bol or masteron if you can get some. Drug effectiveness only gets truly tricky when you are prone to side effects or you are trying to keep toxicity down (such as no orals). If you are healthy and have given your liver a rest from orals for at least two months, you can have an endless choice of drug synergy working for you. The only stipulation will be what you have access to.

Another note on cycles, don't do what you can afford. You are better off saving for the drugs you need to make the most progress possible. Also, if you are planning to take breaks between cycles, make sure you have the recovery drugs (hcg, clomid, nolvadex, etc.) before you begin. Nothing is worse than making awesome gains on a cycle that you plan for months, and then losing most of it because you didn't take proper precaution with the recovery/off cycle.

Back to the deca and tren. Both are great drugs. Both drugs bind to the androgen receptor very well. So the only main difference is whether or not you want to use a heavy androgen like tren, or a less androgenic, more anabolic drug like deca. Deca will not give you the strength gain that tren will. It will also not make you lose more hair (if you are already susceptible). If you are older (no offense, but beyond 35 or so), prostate might be a concern. Deca is friendly on the prostate. The hair and prostate are somewhat related. The metabolite DHT is primarily responsible for hair loss and prostate growth. Any drug that has a heavy androgenic affect can theoretically stimulate these two side effects. Tren is very androgenic and can stimulate prostate growth and problems. Tren is also more aggressive toward your hairline. Deca on the other hand is friendly to both. This is because when deca converts to its own form of DHT, it is not regular dihydrotestosterone, it is dihydronandrolone (DHN). Dihydronandrolone does not stimulate the prostate or hair follicles in a negative manner. Basically, if you are young and healthy and are not susceptible to hair loss, hit up the androgens. They work the best.

With respect to androgens, anadrol, dianabol, testosterone (all esters) and trenbolone are the most effective mass builders. Let's try to make this a little more "user friendly". Re-stating from above, if you have no prostate issues and you are not beyond 35 year of age, if you haven't noticed hair loss (or very little that you can live with) from juice so far, use these androgens for you bulking goals.

If you are older than 35, have prostate problems or concerns (if so you probably shouldn't even juice or at least see your doctor for prostate exam-fun), if you are susceptible or have worries about hair loss, opt for the effective yet safer anabolic-type drugs. Deca (or any nandrolone), equipoise, anavar, winstrol, primobolan. Keep in mind that winstrol and primo are not very androgenic but do have androgenic influences on hair loss in some individuals. Nothing is full-proof. You are rolling the dice somewhat every time you put some foreign chemical into your body. Trial and error is the only way to know for sure with your own genetics. But an educated trial and error is always best.

In summary the most effective (side effects not withstanding) cycle to use would hit all three of the main mechanisms of anabolic steroid mechanism of growth. To reiterate, they are:

1. Stimulate and bind well to the androgen receptor 2. Work well outside the receptor which has a large positive effect on nitrogen retention/balance 3. Stimulate IGF-I production by taking an oral drug

Realize also, that some drugs fit multiple categories. Also, all anabolic steroids will stimulate nitrogen retention. The ones we single out here have a potent effect when compared to their lower androgenic ratio. Although we have discussed them individually, here is a breakdown. This diagram is not all inclusive, it is only meant to give you general guidance regarding these drug properties.

Bind Well to Androgen Receptor Stimulate Nitrogen Retention IGF-I

All testosterones Nandrolones (deca, etc.) Dianabol

Trenbolone Equipoise Winstrol

Dianabol Primobolan Anadrol

All nandrolones (deca, etc) Anavar Anavar

We will discuss each of these drugs in further detail as the drug index and profiles are created. Please come back soon.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Na Ricky I get the math I meant where did you get the info on the weights etc to be able to do the math, ie was it provided on the slip that comes with some pharma gear?

For instance I am running global britanic/biogen test e 250mg/ml doing 2ml a week, and I'm very interested to find the active levels in it so I can dose accordingly. Appreciate your input on this mate.

Cheers


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Na Ricky I get the math I meant where did you get the info on the weights etc to be able to do the math, ie was it provided on the slip that comes with some pharma gear?
> 
> For instance I am running global britanic/biogen test e 250mg/ml doing 2ml a week, and I'm very interested to find the active levels in it so I can dose accordingly. Appreciate your input on this mate.
> 
> Cheers


here you go mate you do have to do any work.. some poor cvnt already done it lol

active hormone per 100mg

Boldenone base: 100mg

Boldenone acetate: 83mg

Boldenone Propionate: 80mg

Boldenone Cypionate: 69mg

Boldenone Undecylenate: 61mg

Clostebol Base: 100mg

Clostebol Acetate: 84mg

Clostebol Enanthate: 72mg

Drostanolone Base: 100mg

Drostanolone Propionate: 80mg

Drostanolone Enanthate: 71mg

Methenolone Base: 100mg

Methenolone Acetate: 82mg

Methenolone Enanthate: 71mg

Nandrolone Base: 100mg

Nandrolone Cypionate: 69mg

Nandrolone Phenylpropionate: 63mg

Nandrolone Decanoate: 62mg

Nandrolone Undecylenate: 60mg

Nandrolone Laurate: 56mg

Stenbolone Base: 100mg

Stenbolone Acetate: 84mg

Testosterone Base: 100mg

Testosterone Acetate: 83mg

Testosterone Propionate: 80mg

Testosterone Isocaproate: 72mg

Testosterone Enanthate: 70mg

Testosterone Cypionate: 69mg

Testosterone Phenylpropionate: 66mg

Testosterone Decanoate: 62mg

Testosterone Undecanoate: 61mg

Trenbolone Base: 100mg

Trenbolone Acetate: 83mg

Trenbolone Enanthate: 68mg

Trenbolone Hexahydrobenzyl Carbonate: 65mg*

Trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate: 65mg*


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Rick_86 said:


> here you go mate you do have to do any work.. some poor cvnt already done it lol
> 
> active hormone per 100mg
> 
> ...


That's wicked mate cheers I am a bit surprised though I just thought these numbers wwoild be different from lab to lab? But based on this I'm upping my quantity to give a true 500mg per wk,

Some nice info you've posted in this thread mate fair play  hope ur cycle keeps going good ill be watching.


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> That's wicked mate cheers I am a bit surprised though I just thought these numbers wwoild be different from lab to lab? But based on this I'm upping my quantity to give a true 500mg per wk,
> 
> Some nice info you've posted in this thread mate fair play  hope ur cycle keeps going good ill be watching.


Nope its not diffrent at all .. and thanks mate im doing my best


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

nice cycle log man il be keeping a eye on this one


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> nice cycle log man il be keeping a eye on this one


cheers buddy


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bump for updates and pics!!!'


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

Rq355 said:


> Bump for updates and pics!!!'


Sorry mate i will post later on with detail + some pics away for workout.. im up at 90.3kg everything going smooth


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

R1cky said:


> Week 1-4 40mg dbol
> 
> week 1-18 Test e 500mg====> (250mg Monday + 250mg Thursday ) 2ml**
> 
> ...


I would like to point out the obvious here.

First of all, clomid on cycle as you have laid it out wont do much of anything.

Second, your test E wont clear till about week 3 (or longer) so from weeks 18 through 20, the testosterone enanthate will still be active making your clomid totally useless during this time.

Deca is very suppressive and give that 3 weeks to clear the long ester here as well.

From where I am sitting, you will lose your window of opportunity by at the very least two avenues.

One, not running HCG with the cycle to keep and maintain testicular function.

Second, you start too early to get stimulation to the testicles.

If this goes the direction I think it will, you will take many months to recover, and probably crash.

No SERM will activate the pituitary as long as you are above base line levels of normal range.

They do start working once you get around lower end of normal range, and with that, just a bit, not a lot.

Due to testicular atrophy, they will not respond with any LH signaling any time soon, especially at the amounts that you think they will, this is why HCG is used in bolus doses post cycle and not during cycle as testicular function is still kept in tact (leydig cells).

Not trying to sound pessimistic here but I am subbing to this thread to see how it turns out.

And, if you need help with recovery, I will have a good idea what to do to help.


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I would like to point out the obvious here.
> 
> First of all, clomid on cycle as you have laid it out wont do much of anything.
> 
> ...


im always open to great advice.. i think being only on the 4th week i can change things around?

Im kind of agreeing on clomid not doing anything tbh.. My seemen is watery with hint of white tuff and my balls have shrunk too... good thing is i have like 20,000iu hcs sitting in my fridge so gimme pointers big man Please


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

5 days no update?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

you still alive?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just want to add to this thread. I've started my second cycle three weeks ago, thought I would try Clomid EOD at 50mg during a cycle, but my balls still shrunk. That didn't happen on my first cycle when I used HCG. So from now on I will be using HCG while on cycle, Clomid only for PCT.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

morgan84 said:


> Just want to add to this thread. I've started my second cycle three weeks ago, thought I would try Clomid EOD at 50mg during a cycle, but my balls still shrunk. That didn't happen on my first cycle when I used HCG. So from now on I will be using HCG while on cycle, Clomid only for PCT.


Well, this is what I always suspected and suggested.

If clomid makes GnRH more sensitive to the pituitary to fire LH, and with androgens well above normal values by 5 to 10 times, GnRH is not needed to pulse the pituitary in the first place, regardless of estrogen.

HCG is an LH analog and has direct stimulatory effects on the leydig cells, why some suggest clomid over HCG is crazy IMO, never ever made sense to me.

Not to mention not one single person has proved it is any more effective than an AI anyway.

Typical internet rumor made into something as a matter of fact.

I called this one a year ago.


----------



## PythonPower (Apr 15, 2013)

Such a shame that the OP stopped posting on here, this has gotta be THE most comprehensive first cycle log I have ever seen. It worked well to dispel the myth of Clomid being useful on cycle but it's a damn shame the updates didn't continue. In the process of doing research for my own first cycle (test e with dbol kicker) and this thread was enough to get me to stop lurking and register myself. Hopefully I will be starting my own cycle log within the next few months and although it may not be as detailed as this one I hope it will at least be complete and perhaps useful to others


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Where did he go?

What about his blood work with the clomid during cycle?

Again, this is the 3rd person that said he was going to get bloods and nothing.

On another note, I do believer clomid may aid in FSH which will help sperm, but not LH, as for ball size, leydig cells only comprise about 10% of the total mass of the nuts, so perhaps clomid and HCG might give the nuts the best profile for full testicular function, stimulation of FSH from the clomid, and direct stimulation of LH from HCG.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Where did he go?
> 
> What about his blood work with the clomid during cycle?
> 
> ...


are you saying that running clomid during a cycle would be beneficial ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Paz1982 said:


> are you saying that running clomid during a cycle would be beneficial ?


Perhaps for FSH, but doubtful for LH, especially if one is running HCG.

One reason I dont like the idea is the fact that it builds up toxicity over time, and when you need it to work in your PCT, you may be limited to the amount you might be able to use as it could give you some serious vision issues.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Just read through all this. Shame


----------



## estewart9698 (May 28, 2013)

Awww man! Just read this right thro for it to stop like that!!! Lol

Gutted!


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking good hope it all goes to plan for ya 

Wow just read the full thread tut tut


----------



## hardmadegains (Mar 28, 2014)

As said this is the most in depth log I have ever read and it has improved my knowledge a lot just from this thread! Add me to the list of people still waiting for pics and an update!! Cmon bro don't keep us waiting like this lol


----------

